# Not a lot of sound at max volume?



## redboost62 (Jan 5, 2013)

So i just got a receiver and speakers off Craigslist. receiver is a STR-DG500 220w and the speakers are SS-u501 with a 270w max. I know wattage isnt everything but I feel like this set up should be able to go plenty loud? it sounded good but at max volume I could still talk to someone with just moderately shouting, not like yelling in their ear or anything. Just seems odd to me since the speakers have 2 12" subs each. any opinion appreciated


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just on the 12" woofers: with about 40W per 12" sub, assuming they are 90db 1w/1m sensitive, they should be about 109db at full power. Then I think you add 3db to that total for each other sub, so 118db. I think.


----------



## redboost62 (Jan 5, 2013)

k ill measure the Db and see what its pumpin out


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

What source are you using? Does it have its own volume control that could be turned down? Have you done a speaker calibration using the built in test tone? If all the speaker levels are turned down in the receiver, that is likely the culprit.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That is Sony's entry level AVR, 110 watts max. With all channel driven, you may get 60 watts (guess?). I can't find anything on the speakers as for sensitivity. If you ran the auto correction software that may have turned them down. If you did, were they louder before hand? Do you have some other speakers you can hook up to see how loud they play?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would suggest clearing the memory and going back to the factory default settings. No telling what the previous owner did with the settings.

1 Press ?/1 to turn off the receiver.
2 Hold down ?/1 for 5 seconds. “PUSH” and “ENTER” appears on the
display alternately.
3 Press MEMORY/ENTER.
After “CLEARING” appears on the display for a while, “CLEARED” appears.
The following items are reset to their factory settings.
• All settings in the LEVEL, TONE, SUR, TUNER, AUDIO, VIDEO and SYSTEM menus.
• The sound field memorized for each input and preset station.
• All sound field parameters.
• All preset stations.
• All index names for inputs and preset stations.
• MASTER VOLUME is set to “VOL MIN”.
• Input is set to “DVD”.


----------



## James_Taylor (Jan 9, 2013)

I would like to know whether you have connected your speakers with any other device, which has its own volume control. If so, then you may have to increase the volume of this device. You may also go ahead and check the volume settings of the individual speakers. I agree with Nova that there is no guarantee what the previous owner may have done with the entire system. You may either reset the system to factory settings or discuss with a home theatre expert.


----------

